# Canon Powershot G9 RAW



## KaPOWitsCHRIS (Oct 1, 2011)

So, for some reason my G9 doesn't shoot RAW even though the option for large JPEG & RAW is turned on. 

Any ideas what is wrong?


----------



## jaomul (Oct 1, 2011)

I have a Panasonic that shoots jpeg and raw but won't do raw in auto or basic modes, only in creative. Maybe this doesn't help but just in case


----------



## KaPOWitsCHRIS (Oct 1, 2011)

I have it set to manual mode


----------



## insertrealname (Oct 19, 2011)

A silly question: using the screen menu of shooting options displayed by the "Func. Set" centre button on the control pad, have you set the image type to "RAW"? Go to the bottom icon on the options screen right-hand column to select the image type; once you've selected "RAW" with the left/right buttons on the control pad and pressed "Func. Set" to activate your selection, there should be a white "RAW" icon in the lower left of the screen, and the combined RAW+L setting should work.


----------

